# Non-hodgkins lymphoma



## Mrutkowski18 (May 1, 2013)

What code is used for Non-Hodgkins Lymphoma in remission?
Any help would be great.


----------



## Tonyj (May 1, 2013)

Mrutkowski18 said:


> What code is used for Non-Hodgkins Lymphoma in remission?
> Any help would be great.



There isn't a code for Non-Hodgkins Lymphoma in remission. The 5th digits refer to site.


----------



## Mrutkowski18 (May 1, 2013)

So I'm not supposed to code it at all?


----------



## mitchellde (May 1, 2013)

Documentation of lymphoma in remission is still assigned to the appropriate code from categories 200 to 202. “Lymphoma patients who are in remission are still considered to have lymphoma and should be assigned the appropriate code from categories 200-202” (AHA Coding Clinic for ICD-9-CM, 1992, second quarter, page 3).


----------



## Mrutkowski18 (May 1, 2013)

thank you very much


----------



## KaylaR2007 (May 15, 2013)

202.80.  Although the cancer is in remission, it is still not completely gone and should be coded active.


----------

